# Searching info "only" in Forums.



## rakesh-the gilli (Jul 26, 2006)

I want to know how to search only in forums.For eg:I am looking for information on Vista,how can I search information on Vista only in forums by using google or anyother search engine.Please kindly help me.

Don't put email in your posts. You are inviting spams! People can contact you by private messages if they want to or even send email thru the forum.
-tuxfan


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

why dont u try the search thing in the forum itself


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 26, 2006)

```
vista inurl:forum
vista inurl:forums
vista inurl:board
vista inurl:boards
```
And u can also include keyword *intitle:* for even more closer results.


```
intitle:vista inurl:forum
intitle:vista inurl:forums
intitle:vista inurl:board
intitle:vista inurl:boards
```


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

what is the problem in using the forum search.....r u so fond of google?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 26, 2006)

Imagine of u want to collect the information about a particular thing!
The BEST way is to search for the thing in forums and thats what the author of this post wants!

Me too always use this method to search for a particular thing!

*PS:* He doesnt want to search in this forum but in other forums.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok,now i get it,thanks buddy.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 26, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ```
> vista inurl:forum
> vista inurl:forums
> vista inurl:board
> ...


 
thanks........


----------



## champ_rock (Jul 26, 2006)

if u have a specific forum marked then u can search anything within it by 

```
viste site:www.whateverurforumnameis.com
```


----------



## Pathik (Jul 26, 2006)

search for google search tips on google


----------



## rakesh-the gilli (Jul 26, 2006)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ```
> vista inurl:forum
> vista inurl:forums
> vista inurl:board
> ...




Thanks !!! Vishal I got ur idea.Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## knight17 (Jul 27, 2006)

You can search only forums..there are clearer and better ways and specialised services to find post in forums only that too in specific catg.

You may find this site usefull.


```
*www.boardtracker.com
```

I use it often to find info...sometimes searching forums is better than searching in google.

knight17.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 5, 2006)

Just to add to the already present google search tips: I found yet another google extression to search only forums/boards/messages using the synonym operator. eg:
*www.google.com/search?q=inurl:~forum+siriusb


You can also use these here specialized sites as well:
*www.findinforums.com/
*www.omgili.com/
*www.big-boards.com/


----------



## fatguysmart (Aug 9, 2006)

It is better to learn/remember those syntax rather than using readymade website which are not at all custumizable.

For a list of syntax with illustrations, visit
 *faculty.valencia.cc.fl.us/infolit/Google/help.htm


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 9, 2006)

mods close this thread.........


----------

